# Good tarp for DIY Slip n Slide?



## ffrllc (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm looking to build my own slip n slide about 40 feet long and 8 feet wide (doesn't need to be exact). 

Instead of buying a couple cheap slip n slides that will likely tear after a few uses and gluing them together, I thought it might be better to just purchase a strong tarp. 

It will just need to be smooth, slipery, and durable.

What type of tarp would you recomend for a good slip n slide? 


Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Heavy black plastic will work.


----------



## sbmfj (Oct 3, 2009)

use lots of dishsoap to make it extra slippy.....


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I'd look for a roll of heavy 20 mil or so vinyl.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like plastic works pretty well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwK0NSlkldM


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

sbmfj said:


> use lots of dishsoap to make it extra slippy.....


Use KY Jelly and set some land speed records.:laughing:


----------



## ffrllc (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys,

No other way to ask this without sounding stupid, but what type of plastic tarp (or what type of vinyl as someone suggested) would you use for a slip n slide? There are many...some are rough, some are too thick, too thin...etc...


Links to the type would help


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A tarp will not work, but heavy 20 mil black plastic will. It is the same type used out at our church camp for a slip & slide.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

ffrllc said:


> Thanks for the replies guys,
> 
> No other way to ask this without sounding stupid, but what type of plastic tarp (or what type of vinyl as someone suggested) would you use for a slip n slide? There are many...some are rough, some are too thick, too thin...etc...
> 
> ...


Just call your local contractor supply house and ask if they carry *Visqueen*. 10-20 mil thick is gonna last, but it's also going to be pricey.

If you want to experiment on the cheap, you can get 6 mil just about anywhere. a 10'x100' of 6 mil roll would probably cost about $50 and you should be able to find it a depot, & lowes, as well as local hardware and lumber yards


----------

